# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Havana Nha Trang (5 sao) - 1,6/đêm

## datphong

*
Phòng giá rẻ của khách sạn 5 sao* 
*Best Western Premier - Havana Nha Trang 
*








• Nha Trang là một điểm đến tuyệt vời dành cho tất cả các du khách trong và ngoài nước … còn gì thú vị hơn là đứng trên cao quan sát hết toàn thành phố và đón bình minh lên dần dần từ chính căn phòng mình đang cư trú … được sử dụng tất cả các chế độ của khách sạn đẳng cấp 5 sao . Các dịch vụ như : *Gym , Sauna , Swimming pool , Spa cao cấp … thưởng thức buffet 5 sao*…. Và tất cả những dịch vụ nhằm mang đến cho quí khách sự thoải mái nhất ……. *ĐẶC BIỆT GIÁ CỰC RẺ ...với… SỐ LƯỢNG PHÒNG CHỈ CÓ HẠN MỖI TUẦN.
*Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để có đặt tên mình vào những căn phòng đẹp , phòng có thể ngắm cả thành phố và bờ biển dài 12km của Nha Trang và khiến kỳ nghỉ của bạn hoàn thiện hơn.
*Sau đây chúng tôi xin giới thiệu các phòng các bạn có thể đặt giá rẻ tại chúng tôi :
*
*Phòng Deluxe (Hướng biển/ thành phố cực đẹp) : 
*


Phòng Deluxe có tầm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố Nha Trang. Với kiến trúc đặc sắc, nội thất trang nhã, trong phòng được thiết kế sang trọng và hiện đại với tầm nhìn thoáng và rộng nơi Quý khách có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố.

*Các đồ dùng vật dụng trong phòng:*

* Phòng tắm rộng rãi với bồn tắm riêng, buồng tắm đứng, bồn rửa và tiện nghi phòng tắm sang trọng đầy đủ

* Tivi màn hình phẳng với các kênh truyền hình nhiều ngôn ngữ thông dụng

* Internet cable và không dây trong phòng

* Quầy minibar

* Bộ kết nối đa năng giúp quý khách có thể làm việc hoặc giải trí, kết nối máy tính của mình với vô tuyến

* Ấm đun nước và bộ pha trà

* Máy pha cà phê khi có yêu cầu

* Két sắt

* Các vật dụng cá nhân đầy đủ gồm máy sấy tóc, bàn là, cầu là theo yêu cầu.

Phòng có diện tích từ 40m2, cung cấp hai giường đơn. Tất cả các phòng khách sạn của chúng tôi không hút thuốc, đặc biệt có phòng được thiết kế dưới dạng connecting là sự lựa chọn lý tưởng cho gia đình của bạn.
*Giá: 1,500.000vnd/75usd/ 2 adult/night.**

*Club Suite (Hướng biển):
*


Hơn cả sự mong đợi, từ phòng Club Suite Quý khách có thể nhìn toàn cảnh trên bãi biển Nha Trang và các đảo ở phía xa. Phòng được thiết kế rộng rãi với 1 phòng ngủ và một phòng khách lớn với giường sofa. Còn gì hơn thế nữa, bạn có cảm giác như đang được ở nhà của chính mình nhưng lại trong một khung cảnh tuyệt vời giữa trời và biển, với phòng Suite này bạn có thể làm bữa ăn nhẹ cho riêng mình, vừa làm việc vừa thư giãn trong khung cảnh tuyệt đẹp của trởi và biển. Hai phòng được nối với nhau là sự lựa chọn lý tưởng cho gia đình của bạn, kể cả đi với bạn bè hoặc người thân, riêng tư mà vẫn thật ấm cúng. Từ phòng tắm, qua bức tường kính, bạn có thể ngắm nhìn khung cảnh của bờ biển. Bãi cát trắng, trời xanh, tất cả ở đây rồi. *Còn gì hơn thế nữa!*
*
Các đồ dùng vật dụng trong phòng:*

* Phòng tắm rộng rãi với bồn tắm riêng, buồng tắm đứng, bồn rửa và tiện nghi phòng tắm sang trọng đầy đủ

* Tivi màn hình phẳng với các kênh truyền hình nhiều ngôn ngữ thông dụng

* Internet cable và không dây trong phòng

* Quầy minibar

* Bộ kết nối đa năng giúp quý khách có thể làm việc hoặc giải trí, kết nối máy tính của mình với vô tuyến

* Ấm đun nước và bộ pha trà

* Máy pha cà phê khi có yêu cầu

* Két sắt

* Các vật dụng cá nhân đầy đủ gồm máy sấy tóc, bàn là, cầu là theo yêu cầu.

Phòng có diện tích từ 80m2, cung cấp giường Kingsize hoặc twin theo yêu cầu sử dụng của quý khách. Tất cả các phòng khách sạn của chúng tôi không hút thuốc, đặc biệt có phòng được thiết kế dưới dạng connecting là sự lựa chọn lý tưởng cho gia đình của bạn.

*Giá: 2.100.000vnd/100usd/ 2 adult/night.*

*Giá trên áp dụng với ngày thường
*
*Ưu đãi dành cho khách hàng:*
Hỗ trợ book phòng cho Quý Khách theo yêu cầu.Sẽ có ưu đãi nếu đặt phòng với số lượng nhiều (4 đêm trở lên).Đã bao gồm ăn sáng, sauna, steam bath, hồ bơi,….
*Ghi chú:*
*Với những booking vào ngày cuối tuần (thứ bảy - chủ nhật) và các dịp lễ xin Quý khách vui lòng đặt phòng trước từ 15 ngày trở lên tính từ ngày check in trở về trước để đảo bảo có phòng cho Quý Khách.
**Với những booking vào các ngày trong tuần (thứ hai - thứ sáu) xin Quý khách vui lòng đặt trước 7 ngày trở lên tính từ ngày check in trở về trước để đảm bảo chúng tôi có thể đặt phòng cho quý khách.*
** Quý Khách đặt phòng càng sớm, sẽ càng dễ dàng có phòng cho Quý Khách.
*

*Qui định về trẻ em và giường phụ :*
Số lượng khách tối đa trong phòng là: 3 người lớn hoặc 2 người lớn và 2 trẻ em dưới 12 tuổiTrẻ em dưới 3 tuổi: miễn phí tiền phòngTrẻ em từ 4-11 tuổi: miễn phí tiền phòng, phụ thu ăn sáng là 231.000 vnđ.Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớnPhụ thu khách thứ 3 trong phòng: 460.000 vnđ ( đã bao gồm ăn sáng buffet, không bao gồm giường phụ)Extrabed là: 693.000 vnđ/ đêm bao gồm giường phụ và ăn sáng buffet ( Không đặt thêm giường phụ vào phòng deluxe ).
*Đảm bảo an toàn:*
*Chúng tôi luôn đặt uy tín lên hàng đầu khi giao dịch với khách hàng với khách thức như sau:
Khi quý khách quan tâm và đặt phòng nơi chúng tôi :*
Vui lòng liên hệ qua điện thoại , gmail và email của chúng tôi.Sau khi đã thỏa thuận chúng tôi sẽ gửi cho quí khách email.Voucher đặt phòng tại Havana bao gồm:

Tên của quý khách kèm theo tên của người đặt phòng cho quý khách.Có xác nhận của Havana và quý khách hãy gọi trực tiếp đền khách sạn để để kiểm tra thông tin đặt phòng của mình có đúng như Voucher không. Quý khách có thể tra cứu thông tin tại trang web của khách sạn:http://www.havananhatrang.com/index/
hoặc:
http://www.havanahotel.vn/index/
Sau khi nhận được Voucher chúng tôi sẽ liên lạc với quý khách để xác nhận chính xác thông tin và yêu cầu quý khách thanh toán tất cả tiền phòng theo số ngày đã đặt tại khách sạn qua tài khoản của phía đặt phòng chúng tôi trước khi quí khách nhận phòng tại khách sạn.

*Lưu ý:* 
*
Trong vòng 12 tiếng ( giờ ) kể từ khi nhận voucher quý khánh vui lòng thanh toán trước tất cả tiền phòng .
**
Nếu quý khách muốn hủy phòng*:

Xin vui lòng báo hủy phòng trước 7 ngày tính từ ngày check in và chúng tôi sẽ hoàn trả hoàn toàn số tiền đã giao dịch lại cho quý khách khi hủy phòng.Nếu quý khách hủy phòng trong vòng 7- 3 ngày trước ngày check in, chúng tôi sẽ hoàn trả 50% tổng số tiền phòng đã giao dịch.Nếu quý khách hủy phòng trong vòng 3 ngày trước ngày check in, chúng tôi sẽ không hoàn trả tiền phòng đã giao dịch.
​*Vì một số lý do  nên chúng tôi buộc lòng phải thay đổi về quy định hủy phòng và giá phòng. Thành thật mong quý khách thông cảm cho chúng tôi.*
*Sau 12 tiếng (giờ) chúng tôi sẽ liên lạc với quý khách để xác nhận đã nhận hoặc chưa nhận, sau 16 tiếng (giờ) nếu chúng tôi vẫn không nhận được tiền giữ phòng thì sẽ tự động hủy phòng của quý khách.*
*​*
*Ngoài ra, chúng tôi cũng nhận đặt phòng giá rẻ các khách sạn khác ở Nha Trang.
*
*Quý Khách hãy liên hệ ngay cho chúng tôi để nhận được giá ưu đãi sớm nhất:*
*Mr. Hữu Nghĩa* – 0983814947.
*Gmail:* datphongnt@gmail.com 
*Yahoo/Email:* datphongnt@yahoo.com
*Facebook:* datphong.nt.1@facebook.com


*Cảm ơn Quý Khách đã quan tâm đến dịch vụ của chúng tôi!!
*

----------


## datphong

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com

----------


## datphong

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com

----------


## datphong

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com

----------


## datphong

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com

----------


## datphong

Còn 2 phòng deluxe Ocean view từ ngày 30/8 - 2/9 .... giá chỉ 1tr500/phong/2 người lớn .

Nhanh tay để hưởng những ngày nghĩ Lễ Quốc Khánh 2/9 tại khách sạn HAVANA với giá cực kỳ rẻ nhé.
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com

----------


## datphong

Hiện tại mình có 2 phòng Deluxe Ocean View tại khách sạn Havana 5 sao cho dịp lễ 2/9, check in 30 - check out 2/9, giá 1tr7/phòng/ đêm!! Các bạn ai có nhu cầu thì liên hệ cho mình nhé!!

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com

----------


## datphong

Hiện tại mình có 2 phòng Deluxe Ocean View tại khách sạn Havana 5 sao cho dịp lễ 2/9, check in 30 - check out 2/9, giá 1tr7/phòng/ đêm!! Các bạn ai có nhu cầu thì liên hệ cho mình nhé!!

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com
Thông tin chi tiết mời các bạn xem tại!

----------


## datphong

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com

----------


## datphong

Còn 1 phòng deluxe city view tại khách sạn Havana 5 sao cho dịp lễ 2/9 wink , check in 30/8 - checkout 3/9, giá 1tr7/phòng/đêm!!!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com

----------


## datphong

Còn 1 phòng deluxe city view tại khách sạn Havana 5 sao cho dịp lễ 2/9 wink , check in 30/8 - checkout 3/9, giá 1tr7/phòng/đêm!!!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com
Thông tin chi tiết mời các bạn xem tại!
Khách sạn Havana Nha Trang (5 sao) - 1,6/đêm

----------


## datphong

Còn 1 phòng deluxe city view tại khách sạn Havana 5 sao cho dịp lễ 2/9 wink , check in 30/8 - checkout 3/9, giá 1tr7/phòng/đêm!!!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com
Thông tin chi tiết mời các bạn xem tại!
Khách sạn Havana Nha Trang (5 sao) - 1,6/đêm
Khách Sạn 5 Sao Havana Nha Trang - 1,7Tr/Đêm - Giá tốt nhất!!

----------


## datphong

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com
Thông tin chi tiết mời các bạn xem tại!
Khách sạn Havana Nha Trang (5 sao) - 1,6/đêm

----------


## datphong

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com

----------


## datphong

Nhanh tay để hưởng những ngày nghĩ Lễ Quốc Khánh 2/9 tại khách sạn HAVANA với giá cực kỳ rẻ nhé.
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com

----------


## datphong

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com

----------


## datphong

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com

----------


## datphong

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com

----------


## datphong

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com

----------


## datphong

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com

----------


## datphong

Hiện chúng tôi đang khuyến mãi 1 phòng deluxe ocean view cho 2 ngày nghỉ cuối tuần đó là: 14 - 15/9(t7 - cn) và 28 - 29/9(t7 - cn) , với giá đặc biệt!! Chỉ 1 phòng duy nhất dành cho kì nghỉ cuối tuần của bạn và người thân thêm hoàn thiện!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay để được báo giá tốt nhất!!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com
skype: datphongnt

----------


## datphong

Hiện chúng tôi đang khuyến mãi 1 phòng deluxe ocean view cho 2 ngày nghỉ cuối tuần đó là: 14 - 15/9(t7 - cn) và 28 - 29/9(t7 - cn) , với giá đặc biệt!! Chỉ 1 phòng duy nhất dành cho kì nghỉ cuối tuần của bạn và người thân thêm hoàn thiện!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay để được báo giá tốt nhất!!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com
skype: datphongnt

----------


## datphong

Hiện chúng tôi đang khuyến mãi 1 phòng deluxe ocean view cho 2 ngày nghỉ cuối tuần đó là: 14 - 15/9(t7 - cn) và 28 - 29/9(t7 - cn) , với giá đặc biệt!! Chỉ 1 phòng duy nhất dành cho kì nghỉ cuối tuần của bạn và người thân thêm hoàn thiện!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay để được báo giá tốt nhất!!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com
skype: datphongnt

----------


## datphong

Hiện chúng tôi đang khuyến mãi 1 phòng deluxe ocean view cho 2 ngày nghỉ cuối tuần đó là: 14 - 15/9(t7 - cn) và 28 - 29/9(t7 - cn) , với giá đặc biệt!! Chỉ 1 phòng duy nhất dành cho kì nghỉ cuối tuần của bạn và người thân thêm hoàn thiện!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay để được báo giá tốt nhất!!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com
skype: datphongnt

----------


## datphong

Hiện chúng tôi đang khuyến mãi 1 phòng deluxe ocean view cho 2 ngày nghỉ cuối tuần đó là: 14 - 15/9(t7 - cn) và 28 - 29/9(t7 - cn) , với giá đặc biệt!! Chỉ 1 phòng duy nhất dành cho kì nghỉ cuối tuần của bạn và người thân thêm hoàn thiện!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay để được báo giá tốt nhất!!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com
skype: datphongnt

----------


## datphong

Hiện chúng tôi đang khuyến mãi 1 phòng deluxe ocean view cho 2 ngày nghỉ cuối tuần đó là: 14 - 15/9(t7 - cn) và 28 - 29/9(t7 - cn) , với giá đặc biệt!! Chỉ 1 phòng duy nhất dành cho kì nghỉ cuối tuần của bạn và người thân thêm hoàn thiện!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay để được báo giá tốt nhất!!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com
skype: datphongnt

----------


## datphong

Hiện chúng tôi đang khuyến mãi 1 phòng deluxe ocean view cho 2 ngày nghỉ cuối tuần đó là: 14 - 15/9(t7 - cn) và 28 - 29/9(t7 - cn) , với giá đặc biệt!! Chỉ 1 phòng duy nhất dành cho kì nghỉ cuối tuần của bạn và người thân thêm hoàn thiện!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay để được báo giá tốt nhất!!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com
skype: datphongnt

----------


## giotrang102

em là thành viên mói, cho em ra nhập với nha

----------


## datphong

Hiện chúng tôi đang khuyến mãi 1 phòng deluxe ocean view cho 2 ngày nghỉ cuối tuần đó là: 14 - 15/9(t7 - cn) và 28 - 29/9(t7 - cn) , với giá đặc biệt!! Chỉ 1 phòng duy nhất dành cho kì nghỉ cuối tuần của bạn và người thân thêm hoàn thiện!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay để được báo giá tốt nhất!!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com
skype: datphongnt

----------


## datphong

Hiện chúng tôi đang khuyến mãi 1 phòng deluxe ocean view cho 2 ngày nghỉ cuối tuần đó là: 14 - 15/9(t7 - cn) và 28 - 29/9(t7 - cn) , với giá đặc biệt!! Chỉ 1 phòng duy nhất dành cho kì nghỉ cuối tuần của bạn và người thân thêm hoàn thiện!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay để được báo giá tốt nhất!!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com
skype: datphongnt

----------


## datphong

Hiện chúng tôi đang khuyến mãi 1 phòng deluxe ocean view cho 2 ngày nghỉ cuối tuần đó là: 14 - 15/9(t7 - cn) và 28 - 29/9(t7 - cn) , với giá đặc biệt!! Chỉ 1 phòng duy nhất dành cho kì nghỉ cuối tuần của bạn và người thân thêm hoàn thiện!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay để được báo giá tốt nhất!!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com
skype: datphongnt

----------


## datphong

Hiện chúng tôi đang khuyến mãi 1 phòng deluxe ocean view cho 2 ngày nghỉ cuối tuần đó là: 14 - 15/9(t7 - cn) và 28 - 29/9(t7 - cn) , với giá đặc biệt!! Chỉ 1 phòng duy nhất dành cho kì nghỉ cuối tuần của bạn và người thân thêm hoàn thiện!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay để được báo giá tốt nhất!!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Mr. Văn Nhựt – 01208140997 - 01667864696
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com
skype: datphongnt 

Cám ơn bạn Trangnt_111 nhiều nhé ^^

----------


## datphong

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay để được báo giá tốt nhất!!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay nhé, bạn sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!!
Mr. Hữu Nghĩa – 0983814947.
Gmail: datphongnt@gmail.com
Yahoo/Email: datphongnt@yahoo.com
Facebook: datphong.nt.1@facebook.com
skype: datphongnt

----------

